# TV an Verstärker anschließen



## Classisi (16. März 2010)

*TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Hallo,
ich habe einen Toshiba 43vj 33Q Rückprojektionsfernseher. Leider funktioniert der Audio-Chinchausgang nicht mehr, daher wollte ich den Kopfhörerausgang des Fernsehers verwenden. Das Problem: Wenn ich den Klinke-Chinch-Adapter in den Kopfhörerausgang stecke, wird der Ton sofort nur noch über diesen Ausgang übertragen. Ich möchte aber nicht jedesmal wenn ich über die Anlage schauen möchte den Fernseher herausziehen um das Kabel einzustecken. Gibt es bestimmte Klinkenstecker, die erst mit einem Schalter den Ton abzapfen o.ä.? Habe im Menü des TVs keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Audioausgang zu wählen.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## feivel (16. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

gäbe von hama solche kupplungen..vielleicht hierüber...aber das problem..da schliess ich mich mal an 
wäre auch an einer solchen lösung interessiert


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Nein, ohne entsprechende Menüs des TVs geht das nicht anders. Der Stecker drückt in der Buchse quasi nen kleinen Schalter und/oder schließt einen Stromkreis (bin nicht sicher), d.h. sobald da überhaupt was drinsteckt, schaltet das TV seine Boxen stumm. Dazu muss das andere Ende des Kabels auch nirgends angeschlossen sein, d.h. ein Schalter, der einfach nur das weiterfließen des Stroms durch das Kabel verhindert, würde da rein gar nix bringen. Damit würdest Du nur verhindern, dass der Ton an der Anlage ankommt, nicht aber, dass das TV stummschaltet.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Herbboy hat absolut recht, durch das einstecken eines steckers wird intern ein kleiner schalter betätigt der nen Relais ansteuert und so die Lautsprecher stumschaltet. Da gibts leider keine möglichkeit.


----------



## Classisi (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Hmm schade. Dann müsste man den Ton vor dem Fernseher abgreifen. Mein Receiver hat aber auch keinen Audioausgang. Gibt es denn da Zwischenstecker für das Scartkabel? 
MFG.
Classisi
PS: Wenn dort ein kleiner Schalter umgelegt wird, ist das dann ein normaler Schließerschalter mit Eingang und Ausgang? Dann könnte man einen manuellen Schalter ans Gehäuse legen (genug Platz wäre da) und den Schalter des Kopfhörerausgangs abklemmen und an einen Kippschalter legen. Ist so etwas möglich? Denn dann könnte man das Kabel drin lassen und mit dem Kippschalter umschalten. Nur mal so ne Idee kp ob das möglich ist


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Jap gibts. Guck mal bei Conrad, da weiß ich das die das haben .


----------



## Classisi (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Jap gibts. Guck mal bei Conrad, da weiß ich das die das haben .


Meinst du sowas? 
SPEAKA ADAPTER SCART/CINCH 17-12 im Conrad Online Shop
Das wird dann einfach zwischen Scartkabel und z.B. receiver gesteckt?
oder:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/350241/SCART-ADAPTER-SCARTKLINKE-10-41/1310171
Der wäre mir lieber. Hier dürfte ja nicht so ein Schalter sein, der den Ton dann nur noch über den Klinkenausgang laufen lässt?
MFG.
Cargobull


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Die passen auch. Obwohl ich den hier meinte:

SPEAKA ADAPTER SCART / SCART+2X CINCH 2M im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*



Classisi schrieb:


> Hmm schade. Dann müsste man den Ton vor dem Fernseher abgreifen. Mein Receiver hat aber auch keinen Audioausgang.


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht... wofür würde Dir ein Audioausgang am Receiver denn helfen? 

*edit* oder meinst Du jetzt den TV-SAT/DVB-Receiver? 




> Gibt es denn da Zwischenstecker für das Scartkabel?


 was hast Du damit dann genau vor?


----------



## Classisi (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht... wofür würde Dir ein Audioausgang am Receiver denn helfen?
> 
> *edit* oder meinst Du jetzt den TV-SAT/DVB-Receiver?
> 
> ...



Ich möchte ja das normale TV-Programm über die Anlage hören. Da ich den Ton nicht vom Fernseher bekomme, muss ich ihn abknüpfen bevor er beim Fernseher ankommt(vom digitalen Satellitenreceiver kp wie der genannt wird  ). Aber ich denke nfsgame hat da schon nen guten Vorschlag gemacht, wie es funktionieren würde. Das Kabel gibts bei reichelt mit 1,5m Scart für 2,50€.
MFG.Classisi


----------



## lazy (17. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Mhhm ich weiß nicht ob dir das hilft aber ich habe mir mal so einer "Umschalterbox" selber gebaut da ich in meiner Audioanlage nur einen Aux Eingang habe und nicht immer zwischen iPod und PC umstecken wollte.

Hab dann einfach zwei Audioeingänge und einen Audioausgang. Zwischen den beiden Eingängen kann ich einfach mit einem Schalter umschalten. Anbei ist mal ein Bild davon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

mein einsatzzweck hat sich erledigt 
hab die funktion gefunden, wie ich bei der ps3 über hdmi und analog über den scartausgang sound ausgeben kann..und damit ist alles abgedeckt


----------



## Classisi (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*

Habs jetzt auch anders gelöst. Der Receiver kommt an einen anderen Fernseher und ich habe mir eben einen mit Chinch-Audioausgang und USB bestellt. Danke an alle !
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*



Classisi schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch anders gelöst. Der Receiver kommt an einen anderen Fernseher und ich habe mir eben einen mit Chinch-Audioausgang und USB bestellt. Danke an alle !
> MFG.
> Classisi


 
So kann man es auch lösen 


Aber hat Dein "alter" Reciver NUR Scart? vlt.hat der ja sogar nen optischen Ausgang, dann könntest Du den auch an Deinen AV-Receiver anschließen (oder is das nur ein stereo-Versträrker? )


----------



## Classisi (18. März 2010)

*AW: TV an Verstärker anschließen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> So kann man es auch lösen
> 
> 
> Aber hat Dein "alter" Reciver NUR Scart? vlt.hat der ja sogar nen optischen Ausgang, dann könntest Du den auch an Deinen AV-Receiver anschließen (oder is das nur ein stereo-Versträrker? )



Nein der Receiver hat nur den Scartausgang. 
MFG.
Classisi


----------

